# BI 13a website link



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Can someone point me in the right direction as to were the approval etc of the 13A is exactly on the BI website

Many Thanks
HIMMY123


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction as to were the approval etc of the 13A is exactly on the BI website
> 
> ...


If you don't get the needed info in a reply, try sending MCA a private message. If I remember right, he went through the process and knows the website pretty well.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I think this is it.

Visa Application Status (Agenda Verification)

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also use as a tool on other questions such as my Immigrant card renewal contacting them by using the official Facebook location of the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, they do answer my messages and for sure answer their phones, seems like my name or I've never seen my name posted for anything ... Lol ... but have noticed other expats have found their name listed on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website.

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> Visa Application Status (Agenda Verification)
> 
> Chuck


That is the list I found my name on when I was approved. You have to go through it page by page as they don't seem to have any alphabetical or other manner of listing. Everything is just listed however mixed up it is.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is the list I found my name on when I was approved. You have to go through it page by page as they don't seem to have any alphabetical or other manner of listing. Everything is just listed however mixed up it is.
> 
> Fred


That is the link I used too. There is no real organization to the listing, but the "find" option on my browser sure helped (on Firefox it is under Edit/Find).


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> That is the link I used too. There is no real organization to the listing, but the "find" option on my browser sure helped (on Firefox it is under Edit/Find).


I went through it line by line till I found mine. I am almost computer illiterate and don't know about a lot of those kinds of things, besides that I am about hard-headed as a Missouri Jackass and sometimes it takes a good whack with a stick or shovel to get my attention.

Fred


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys 

Got it 

Will monitor the Jan update and see how I get on


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is the list I found my name on when I was approved. You have to go through it page by page as they don't seem to have any alphabetical or other manner of listing. Everything is just listed however mixed up it is.
> 
> Fred


I haven't yet applied for my 13a but I checked the website out of interest, and as far as I can see the names are indeed listed alphabetically.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

hogrider said:


> I haven't yet applied for my 13a but I checked the website out of interest, and as far as I can see the names are indeed listed alphabetically.


You are correct they are alphabetical, by first name not surname. lol I also noticed that if you applied say in Cebu, Makati, Batangas, etc, they are listed separately after the list for the main office.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

That list is actually a PDF document and any PDF reader can open it. Makes it alot easier to find your name by using the PDF reader search option.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PDF Reader*



Ram1957 said:


> That list is actually a PDF document and any PDF reader can open it. Makes it alot easier to find your name by using the PDF reader search option.


Wow I don't know that, I've used those files over and over again and I searched for my name for more than one reason over the last 6 years and it was never there but when I called they had the information. I renewed my Immigrant card in June, the 5 year renewal and never found my name but it didn't take more than a month and it was ready for pickup, I called the phone number off their official Facebook page, I'll have to try the PDF reader next time, and I can't imagine why it's in alphabetical order by first name.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My advice is to phone the office you have applied to as my Acr card was available a week before we phoned them my name never appeared on the website and was told not all names go on the website as companies and seaman etc get priority over individuals.


----------

